# Can't post in any classifieds!



## Saturna (Mar 17, 2016)

I am interested in posting up a trade in the classifieds section but I keep getting an error saying that I don't have that privilege. What's up with that?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 17, 2016)

Currently the site is set up with requirement that includes minimum of 6 month membership. If you only got here in Oct 2015, then you still have a while to wait. 

That's going to change soon according to new classified rules/ requirements but for now it's min of 6 months.


----------



## Saturna (Mar 17, 2016)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Currently the site is set up with requirement that includes minimum of 6 month membership. If you only got here in Oct 2015, then you still have a while to wait.
> 
> That's going to change soon according to new classified rules/ requirements but for now it's min of 6 months.



Gotcha! I've always been way too impatient to read rules thoroughly. Haha, thanks again!


----------



## TheKindred (Mar 17, 2016)

Keep in mind being allowed to post to the classifieds doesn't mean you'll get any action there.

People tend to be wary of people who sign up and go right to the marketplace. The 100 post minimum rule was there to give you a chance to demonstrate what kind of person you were to the community before you could start buying/selling.


----------

